# Most annoying kind of people



## NARPASSWORD (Feb 27, 2019)

Like what the title says. who are the most annoying kind people you've ever witnessed? I'll start with some easy ones.

"Ironic" weebs that post stupid hentai shit like ohegao or Bowsette in a desperate attempt to be funny.
People that choose to think with their hormones over their brains (I'm looking at you, Homer).
People that debate online, period
We.ens and A-Logs. this goes without saying.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 27, 2019)

Furries trying to tell you they're not bad people.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Feb 27, 2019)

People that don’t speak to you at all and then when they do speak to you, they’re angry at you and you don’t know what you did


----------



## KiwiKritter (Feb 27, 2019)

People who have to repeat anything funny during a movie or show. “Haha *__*”. I knew a guy who used to do this with everything and after a while it really got annoying


----------



## Lez (Feb 27, 2019)

People who drop their cigarettes on the floor and leave them there.


----------



## SweetDee (Feb 27, 2019)

Orbiters.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Feb 27, 2019)

People who talk. Leave me alone.


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 27, 2019)

Uninteresting people who desperately try to continue a conversation despite knowing absolutely nothing to use to further it.


----------



## User names must be unique (Feb 27, 2019)

Omg this^



People who leave comments anywhere like that.


----------



## Bob Page (Feb 27, 2019)

Furfags. Buncha drama whores, autists, and deviants. They won't shut up.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 27, 2019)

People who cry wolf and pull X cards when they get called out.

Also, those who state the obvious constantly (as if literally everyone is retаrded). It might be more forgiving if they're small children, but I've seen people who do that despite they're adults.


----------



## Bob Page (Feb 27, 2019)

SparklyFetuses said:


> People who cry wolf and pull X cards when they get called out.
> 
> Also, those who state the obvious constantly (as if literally everyone is retаrded). It might be more forgiving if they're small children, but I've seen people who do that despite they're adults.


Yeah, They're the type of people that think their shit don't stink.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Feb 27, 2019)

People who try to tell you what happened on a TV show you don't watch.


----------



## skiddlez (Feb 27, 2019)

kiwi farms users


----------



## Edgeworth (Feb 27, 2019)

All of them.

Special note not mentioned yet goes to the person that uses a "sweet" disposition to be a rude or sarcastic asshole while thinking they're in the clear because they weren't outwardly aggressive about it.


----------



## YayLasagna (Feb 27, 2019)

Everyone
Edit: Oh specifically MOST annoying? Whoever is annoying me at the given moment.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Feb 27, 2019)

Obnoxiously over the top gay men.


----------



## pwincess fwuffypants (Feb 27, 2019)

Honda drivers. They have become retarded over the years.

People who come to your door unbidden. 99/100 times they're there to waste your time and money.

Anyone who calls you from a number you don't know. See: People who come to your door.

Above all, this guy -


----------



## BONE_Buddy (Feb 27, 2019)

Experts and "experts" who deviate from their specialized topics to comment on other topics. 

i.e. ICBM wonks commenting on US foreign policy.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 27, 2019)

People who think they're smart.




Agent Nahman Jayden said:


> All of them.
> 
> Special note not mentioned yet goes to the person that uses a "sweet" disposition to be a rude or sarcastic asshole while thinking they're in the clear because they weren't outwardly aggressive about it.


AKA @SelmaHendersen?  That worked out real well for her, didn't it?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 27, 2019)

1) People who contribute nothing and always mooch off of other people's kindness. It's even worse when it's a family member because people will want to help a person out since they're related.

2) People who litter. Don't leave trash on the ground for someone else to clean up for you. It annoys me so much when I pass by a bus stop and there's trash on the ground. Especially because most of the time there's trash cans right next to the bus stop seats. You can't just drop it in the trash can? It's right near you. How lazy do you have to be to leave it on the ground?


----------



## JambledUpWords (Feb 27, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> People who think they're smart.


You just described most people


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Feb 27, 2019)

People that don't know when to stop talking.
Let's players
People that rant on and on about the stuff they hate.


----------



## Chichan (Feb 27, 2019)

People who don't leave a message on the answer machine like we have it for a reason so we can contact you back faggot and tell you hey you called the wrong house. People who deliver packages because they never put them in the same spot or they accidentally leave it at your neighbors.  Rude people who don't say excuse me,thank you ect. really pisses me off. Finally people who assume shit not like assume your gender shit could not care, but people who attribute negativity behind your actions or words even though the intent behind what you did wasn't malicious.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 27, 2019)

NARPASSWORD said:


> People that rant on and on about the stuff they hate.



I know one guy who does this whenever I hang out with him. He rarely talks about things he enjoys and complains about stuff that annoys him. I'm always like "jeez, can't we talk about movies or television shows? FFS."


----------



## YayLasagna (Feb 27, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> People who think they're smart.
> 
> 
> 
> AKA @SelmaHendersen?  That worked out real well for her, didn't it?


I was wondering what happened to her, I haven't seen her around.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Feb 27, 2019)

Gatekeepers.

Weebs who hate dubs and look down upon anyone who watches them.


----------



## verissimus (Feb 27, 2019)

For me specifically, it would be people that are stupid (not ignorant but either flat out dumb or they know better but decide to go full re-tard instead), obnoxious, arrogant, and, to top it all off, unfunny (if you're actually funny you get a pass in my book).  In other words, most SJWs, Leftists, talking heads, Hollywood loons, attention seekers (unless they're funny which is often times not the case despite what people say), etc.


----------



## Degenerated (Feb 27, 2019)

Niggers.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 27, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Gatekeepers.
> 
> Weebs who hate dubs and look down upon anyone who watches them.


If there is one available, I'll _always_  chose a dub over a sub.  Subs require 100% of your attention if you never want to miss anything, and I usually like to have anime on in the background while I'm doing something else.


----------



## dreamworks face (Feb 27, 2019)

I'll take people who annoy you for $1000 dollars Alex.








						People who annoy you
					

#Southpark




					www.youtube.com


----------



## King Buzzo (Feb 27, 2019)

People who won't acknowledge a kind action with a similar response. Ruins my day when it happens. (see also @Chichan's post)


Oscar Wildean said:


> People who litter. Don't leave trash on the ground for someone else to clean up for you. It annoys me so much when I pass by a bus stop and there's trash on the ground. Especially because most of the time there's trash cans right next to the bus stop seats. You can't just drop it in the trash can? It's right near you. How lazy do you have to be to leave it on the ground?


Fuck, this. Had to picked up some faggot's Starbucks cup off the ground last week because they were too lazy to throw it away when the nearest trash can was about ten feet away where they threw it.


----------



## LW 916 (Feb 27, 2019)

People who insist they're "brutally honest" but instead of providing helpful feedback 99% of the time they just go around being insulting and dickish, and then complaining "people don't like to hear the truth."
Also attention whores are up there for me too, but even more specifically medical/health related attention whores. Aka people who cannot stop talking about xyz condition that they have* and are desperate for you to ask them all about it. This is both physical and mental conditions.

 *Old people get a pass because they've earned the creaky knees/arthritic hands.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 27, 2019)

King Buzzo said:


> People who won't acknowledge a kind action with a similar response. Ruins my day when it happens.
> 
> Fuck, this. Had to picked up some faggot's Starbucks cup off the ground last week because they were too lazy to throw it away when the nearest trash can was about ten feet away where they threw it.



Some asshole once left out an entire box of untouched donuts at a bus stop. It sat there for over a week in the rain until my friend threw it out since nobody was going to clean it. If people litter I automatically think it's because their parents didn't bother to teach them.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Feb 27, 2019)

People who bring thirty items into the express lane at the grocery store.

People who try to bring up price complaints into the express lane at the grocery store.

People who do both of those things at the same fucking time.


----------



## A single cheeto (Feb 27, 2019)

Furries, Otaku, and Troons. Usually they tend to overlap so theyre extra annoying.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 27, 2019)

Midlife Sperglord said:


> People who bring thirty items into the express lane at the grocery store.
> 
> People who try to bring up price complaints into the express lane at the grocery store.
> 
> People who do both of those things at the same fucking time.



People who go into a grocery store 5 minutes when it's about to close and stay way after closing time to do their shopping. I admit I've gone into a store 15 or 10 minutes before but I always made sure I was in and out in at least 3 minutes. I once saw a woman park her car in the red zone right outside the store (fuck people who do that too.) and she shopped 45 minutes after closing time.


----------



## King Buzzo (Feb 27, 2019)

Midlife Sperglord said:


> People who bring thirty items into the express lane at the grocery store.
> 
> People who try to bring up price complaints into the express lane at the grocery store.
> 
> People who do both of those things at the same fucking time.





Oscar Wildean said:


> People who go into a grocery store 5 minutes when it's about to close and stay way after closing time to do their shopping. I admit I've gone into a store 15 or 10 minutes before but I always made sure I was in and out in at least 3 minutes. I once saw a woman park her car in the red zone right outside the store (fuck people who do that too.) and she shopped 45 minutes after closing time.


How about when the employees are too lazy to open up more lanes during a busy day, leaving you behind ten or so people with full carts and the other lanes are just as similar.


----------



## oldTireWater (Feb 27, 2019)

Home-schooled types who've never been at the bottom of a social pecking order, and never learned to shut the fuck up and keep their head down.


----------



## LW 916 (Feb 27, 2019)

oldTireWater said:


> Home-schooled types who've never been at the bottom of a social pecking order, and never learned to shut the fuck up and keep their head down.


Slight PL but had a class with one of these idiots _all the way after_ high school (during my time in college) and Jesus Christ. Not only was she the world's biggest know-it-all she was also a snitch. Wouldn't stop reminding the professor about the quizzes when he would almost forget to give them and would scowl at you and make a big point of hiding her paper if you happened to glance over her way during an exam. She also wore about seventy billion buttons from Hot Topic on her backpack and would not shut the fuck up about being, of all things, the girlfriend of a guy in the military. Not the wife. Not the fiancee even. The _girlfriend. _ As if that was some inherently braggable quality.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Feb 27, 2019)

People who pretend to not be part of a group so they can troll shield people from criticizing said from group.

Ex: “I’m not a (nazi-baby-fur) but don’t you think your going a bit too far?”


----------



## Mr. A. L. Mao (Feb 27, 2019)

Some oldsters: at work I deal with a lot of elderly people. A lot of the old guys are cool and the ladies nice, but sometimes they're just grumpy or refuse to listen to anything I tell them. Why are you here if you're going to totally disregard everything I'm saying?

New Yorkers/Jerseyans: groce accents, talk too fast, bad drivers, don't know how to hold a back and forth conversation, abrasive, you have to go back  



YayLasagna said:


> I was wondering what happened to her, I haven't seen her around.


Null personally gassed him/her/them for telling him they would pray for him in chat a few weeks ago


----------



## YayLasagna (Feb 27, 2019)

Mr. A. L. Mao said:


> Null personally gassed him/her/them for telling him they would pray for him in chat a few weeks ago


Yeah @Sword Fighter Super showed me, bless the man.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 27, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> Yeah @Sword Fighter Super showed me, bless the man.


It's too funny not to share, lol.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Feb 27, 2019)

NARPASSWORD said:


> People that rant on and on about the stuff they hate


We’re already doing that in this thread


----------



## Lunete (Feb 27, 2019)

People who leave their carts in the middle of parking spots at the supermarket.


----------



## TowinKarz (Feb 27, 2019)

Joggers who ignore perfectly serviceable sidewalks and use the street
Anyone who tries to use "I'm on a fixed income" as an excuse for anything.
People who  pull down "out of order" signs, put money in the machine, then complain to me that  "Your machine took my money and didn't give me anything"
People who think the word "no", regardless of context, is "rude".
People who ignore "ONE WAY" signs and give you the finger when you won't let them by.
People who fill up and then leave their car at the gas pump while they go inside the store and shop.
Anyone who describes a vegetable as "versatile".
People who think swearing is the height of wit.
People who think it's spelled "trailor"


----------



## AF 802 (Feb 27, 2019)

people who try to the most edgy/offensive ever just to show they have free speech, like insinuating that anyone with a last name remotely hebrew sounding is jewish, constantly spewing slurs in every other sentence unironically, and so on.

nobody is saying you don't have free speech. if you didn't insist on calling everyone a kikenigger in every other sentence, we may not have had this spread of literal communism among young people (or at least, not that much).


----------



## 2.D. (Feb 27, 2019)

On the internet:
-Bronies: I'm not sure how hard you have to be dropped on your head to love (in every meaning of the word) cartoon horses.
-Furries: Goes without saying, all of us are either 1) drama whores, 2) degenerates, 3) dogfuckers 4) nazis 5) socialists 6) all the above.
-Weebs: No one cares about your anime. No one cares about what loli shit you put your avatar is. No one cares about jojo.
-"Gamers": People whose name seems like it was an auto-generated gamertag on xbox and who usually have "yt", "twitch" or "t.tv" in their name. If I wanted to watch some twat suck at games I'd record myself playing them.
-Smurfs in online games: People who are _so damn shitty at the game_ that they have to play at a rank lower than what they're actually capable of (cs:go, overwatch, etc) or subvert expectations by wearing certain cosmetics (gibus in tf2)

In the great outdoors (aka not at a monitor):
-People who go 5 below the speed limit.
-Old people driving. We need laws in muricaland where after every x years you need to retake your driving test.
-People who stand in the middle of hallways talking to other people, blocking the entire thing, and then give you the evil eye when you ask them to move
-Dipshits who cant fucking park, and either have the ass of their car in the road or are taking up 2-3 spaces. Really the only time I condone keying a car.
-New york/New Jersey/Massachusettes drivers: they're either overly aggressive, incapable of staying in their lane, or slower than cwc

ik its a lot of driving ones but fuckin hell I hate these kinds of people


----------



## Rat Speaker (Feb 27, 2019)

People who have all caps lock user names.... @NARPASSWORD


----------



## 2.D. (Feb 27, 2019)

Rat Speaker said:


> People who have all caps lock user names.... @NARPASSWORD


CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL
couldnt resist


----------



## Rat Speaker (Feb 27, 2019)

Notan Alte said:


> CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL
> couldnt resist


I like you new furry user.


----------



## edibleBulimia (Feb 27, 2019)

People who cannot take criticism unless its extremely sugarcoated . 
Also , when bull-headed people who cannot be convinced that theyre wrong , and this is coming from an extremely stubborn person.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Feb 27, 2019)

Really loud and aggressivly extroverted people. It could just be that I'm quiet and reserved by nature so being around people who are the opposite is really exhausting. But still,  people with poor volume control who laugh out loud at everything and never stop talking are mentally draining to be around. Bonus points if they're manic types who have a meltdown over the slightest issue.


----------



## Frogasm (Feb 27, 2019)

people who think I am trying to debate them when I am making fun of them


----------



## Providence (Feb 27, 2019)

Anyone flamboyant. 

I would like to gently euthanize the people who won't let you escape from a conversation,  whether in person,  on the phone,  or internet.  When someone says they have to go, POLITELY SAY YOUR GOODBYES.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 27, 2019)

King Buzzo said:


> How about when the employees are too lazy to open up more lanes during a busy day, leaving you behind ten or so people with full carts and the other lanes are just as similar.



Also when you're trying to push a row of carts into the store when it's your time to cross and the driver keeps going instead of stopping? A driver came close to me once when I did that and some random lady yelled at the driver because of it. 

Also when you're crossing the crosswalk and the person who is waiting to turn beeps the horn at you because you're not walking fast enough for them.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Feb 27, 2019)

Chinese tourists, ESPECIALLY the ones from Mainland China. (Taiwanese are fine.)


----------



## Draza (Feb 27, 2019)

People who brag about their sex life or how many bitches they fuck.


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 27, 2019)

People who realize they're not buying a thing at wherever and put it somewhere random. Or just leave their fast food laying around on a shelve. 

*Especially the people who bring their animals into Walmart.*

Surprised no one mentioned them, but _parents who bring their toddlers to a movie. _Or their kids in general.


----------



## 2.D. (Feb 28, 2019)

Remove Goat said:


> People who realize they're not buying a thing at wherever and put it somewhere random. Or just leave their fast food laying around on a shelve.
> 
> *Especially the people who bring their animals into Walmart.*
> 
> Surprised no one mentioned them, but _parents who bring their toddlers to a movie. _Or their kids in general.


I literally had the not buying thing happen to me today.

Someone left _motherfucking turkey bacon_ _on the fucking floor of the supermarket_. I wish I took a picture, it was fucking amazing. I know for a fact that it didn't fall out of a cart, cus I saw the fucker just kinda slide it out of the grating in her cart like "oh no one will notice."


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Feb 28, 2019)

People who go ga-ga over diamond engagement rings.  Literally just a way to show off your boyfriend's salary for a few months.  Glad your conscious can handle wearing a shiny rock some kid clawed out of the ground at gunpoint.


----------



## Zaragoza (Feb 28, 2019)

Furfags and Bronies.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Feb 28, 2019)

People who mention they're "oldfags". On one hand it's usually bullshit being spouted for some semblance of street cred online, on the other even if it is true why are you proud of it?


----------



## JambledUpWords (Feb 28, 2019)

People that harass you for giving any sort of criticism of some singer, actor, director, etc. that they are a big fan of. I understand people have their likes and all, but it gets annoying when said famous person is looked up to so much by someone, that they can’t take any criticism whatsoever and feel the need to white knight. Celebrity culture is obnoxious already, but this behavior only helps to further that craziness. I say this especially towards Beyoncé fans.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Feb 28, 2019)

Vegans, both online and offline. Like 90% of them are militant fuckholes that think if you eat meat, you are a blood-mouthed subhuman that erases entire species for food. Their food is dogshit too.


----------



## Dred (Feb 28, 2019)

People who can't help but spout their shitty opinions when no one asked to hear them.


----------



## DangerousGas (Feb 28, 2019)

People who ask for advice in your field of expertise, only to then completely ignore said advice and loudly bemoan their failure.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Feb 28, 2019)

This thread reminded me of Boyd Rice:


----------



## Cool kitties club (Feb 28, 2019)

People who quote something their obviously haven't read to seem smart but end up horribly misquoting it (bonus points is they learned about it on Youtube)
People who "ironically" say the same "edgy" 4chan backwash to show how based and red pilled they are.
People who tell you just to let people enjoy things when you criticize everything.
Emotionally needy people who get mad if you don't immediately answer them online.
People who bitch about "anti-intellectualism" any time a piece of media or society doesn't bend to worship the intellect of some pusedointellectual.
People who cite thier IQ to show how smart they are


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Feb 28, 2019)

Dred said:


> People who can't help but spout their shitty opinions when no one asked to hear them.


In other words, Tom Preston's and Egoraptor's """controversial""" opinions on Ocarina of Time and 3D Zelda in general.


----------



## Mr. A. L. Mao (Feb 28, 2019)

People who have no personality or whose personality is just "nice": didn't really get this part of the anti-"nice guy" argument until I met people like this, but it's true. Social interactions are comprised of the interactions between two people and personalities, and if one of the participants is just incredibly boring or a simpering yes man they're not adding any value to the interaction.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Feb 28, 2019)

Just remembered another group that pisses me off: the conspiracy theory-spouting, pseudo-scientific bullshit pushing, faux-magic practicing pile of retards that is nu-/x/. No, your squiggly lines carved out on a piece of wood are not sigils that carry spiritual power and give you magic powers and no, "da gaburnment" does not try to silence you specifically because you know some kind of truth. You're just a schizo/drug addict/both.


----------



## Bicycle Disaster (Feb 28, 2019)

kpop stans and weebs

_worse_, an unholy combination of the two


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Feb 28, 2019)

People who butt into discussions either tangentially or completely unrelated to some pet issue, and make it about their stupid pet issue.

While I'm on the subject, let me tell you about what I think about global warming...


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Feb 28, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> People who think they're smart.
> 
> 
> 
> AKA @SelmaHendersen?  That worked out real well for her, didn't it?


Tell me more!

Also, morbidly obese people in supermarkets. If you are wider than the trolley then no admittance, you are a navigational hazard.


----------



## Shibaru (Feb 28, 2019)

Those People who would go "SHHHHHHH" or "SHUT UP!" every time someone tries to make a point about something, they need to mind their own business.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Feb 28, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> People who mention they're "oldfags". On one hand it's usually bullshit being spouted for some semblance of street cred online, on the other even if it is true why are you proud of it?





> Joined December 2018


HHHMMMMMMMMMMM

?


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Feb 28, 2019)

The parents who use Call of Duty as a babysitter.  I don’t blame the kiddie edgelords in online MP completely - but their parents are clearly not paying enough attention to their offspring.


----------



## Carrot Cake (Feb 28, 2019)

Stereotypical homosexual men are really annoying.


----------



## KiwiKritter (Feb 28, 2019)

People who come to school (especially college) even when they are sick, especially those that cough all the time but don’t cover their mouth


----------



## Reynard (Feb 28, 2019)

Twitter users and twitter furries especially irk me.  I’m not innocent in the issue of making a big deal over something not getting riled up over, but holy shit, those people take it to new extremes.  Twitter is now what Tumblr once was, really.  It’s where the worst of any group of people seem to congregate.

Also, people who won’t even nod if you hold the door open for them.  I get not being able to say thanks vocally, but shit.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Feb 28, 2019)

People who let their dog shit on the floor of the store, especially when the employees saw it happen, and either refuse to pick it up or, even worse, tell one of us about it to go clean up (this doesn’t apply to the sweet old ladies who can’t bend over and are super polite about it, but to the cunty soccer moms who act like we should’ve been following her around with a poop bag)


Absolute Brainlet said:


> Vegans, both online and offline. Like 90% of them are militant fuckholes that think if you eat meat, you are a blood-mouthed subhuman that erases entire species for food. Their food is dogshit too.


People that force their dogs or cats to be vegan


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 28, 2019)

ICameToplaY said:


> Chinese tourists, ESPECIALLY the ones from Mainland China. (Taiwanese are fine.)


I can't stand mainland Chinese people in general. 

People from Hong Kong and Taiwan are usually cool.


----------



## Propane Daddy (Mar 1, 2019)

Agent Nahman Jayden said:


> All of them.
> 
> Special note not mentioned yet goes to the person that uses a "sweet" disposition to be a rude or sarcastic asshole while thinking they're in the clear because they weren't outwardly aggressive about it.



This is a major pet peeve of mine...



Sword Fighter Super said:


> People who think they're smart.
> 
> 
> 
> AKA @SelmaHendersen?  That worked out real well for her, didn't it?



This.



Degenerated said:


> Niggers.



And this too...


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 1, 2019)

“Some people just aren’t worth your effort.  I’ve run out of second chances.  You know who you are.”

YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE


----------



## Tahoma (Mar 1, 2019)

KiwiKritter said:


> People who come to school (especially college) even when they are sick, especially those that cough all the time but don’t cover their mouth


I'm sorry, okay? My mom made me go because she thought i was faking it!


----------



## TiggerNits (Mar 1, 2019)

Anyone who wants to tell you how honest they are


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Mar 1, 2019)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Weebs who hate dubs and look down upon anyone who watches them.



I kinda understand if they hate certain dub versions because they were heavily censored and/or badly translated (Not saying that subs are perfect, but you get the idea). Anyway, people are allowed to watch whatever they want... As long as they don't speak loudly when they're watching an X anime's dub version with someone who's trying to listen to the characters. 

Weebs who hate dubs in a rabid way are indeed annoying, but so are those who hate subs.
*____*

People who copy others (or have the "Yes man" mentality) to get them to like the former.

Militant vegans who encourage others to kill themselves (if the latter hunt animals) or make them limit their diet, disregarding the fact that not everyone can stop eating animal products because of medical reasons (or are too poor to have a vegan diet).


----------



## Edgeworth (Mar 1, 2019)

I'll add another one: People who fully take advantage the "social" part of "social media" and treat whatever platform they're on like it's their personal diary where everyone gives a shit. The three worst offenders I've noticed are 

-over-zealous parents ("My 86 month-old son Bradley is sooo adorable! _posts like six pictures of the child covered in spaghetti like it's cute and funny and not messy or gross at all_") 
-the autistic ( Just TMI. I mean, reading about every bowel movement you're having is... utterly fascinating don't get me wrong but I'd just rather shoot myself in the brain than have to read another, you catch my drift?)
-Millennials (whether it's vagueposting about how someone from nine years ago hurt them and how "strong" they think they are for posting inspirational quotes about basic shit to that terrible unfunny self-deprecating humour which is fine in, like, really small amounts but not... I dunno, every goddamn hour?)

Trust us, no one fucking cares(unless you can be m.ilked like the little lolcalves you sound like). All it is is fishing for attention.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Mar 1, 2019)

Agent Nahman Jayden said:


> I'll add another one: People who fully take advantage the "social" part of "social media" and treat whatever platform they're on like it's their personal diary where everyone gives a shit. The three worst offenders I've noticed are
> 
> -over-zealous parents ("My 86 month-old son Bradley is sooo adorable! _posts like six pictures of the child covered in spaghetti like it's cute and funny and not messy or gross at all_")
> -the autistic ( Just TMI. I mean, reading about every bowel movement you're having is... utterly fascinating don't get me wrong but I'd just rather shoot myself in the brain than have to read another, you catch my drift?)
> ...



You forgot to mention those who post religious/atheist shit constantly, as if they don't have any kind of conversation besides that. The worse ones are the people who spam "Send this to X people and God will reward you" chain messages.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Mar 1, 2019)

Bitchy mothers who scream at their kids on the bus for no apparent reason at all.  Leave the kids alone, it’s the mothers who should have been abortions in this case.

Meth addicts.

These two categories usually go hand in hand.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 1, 2019)

Gamers.
As in, people that decide to base their entire personality off of vidya shit.
r/gaming is probably the most annoying and cringeworthy out of all of these.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Mar 1, 2019)

Not the _most_ annoying kind of people, but I'm continually annoyed by people who show up to classes 10+ minutes late. It's rude to the professor and the other people. I have a class that starts at 10, last week this kid showed up at 10:30, this week he showed up at 10:56. I said it's not even that early and this girl who also is always late although not by that much said 'that's subjective'...what's wrong with you and your sleep habits that you have problems getting to a 10:00 am class on time every single week? (Pretty sure he lives on campus too so it's not like there's a traffic/parking issue either).


----------



## Cool kitties club (Mar 1, 2019)

Agent Nahman Jayden said:


> terrible unfunny self-deprecating humour


I feel like goes for most people who use a lot of self depricating humor. It feels less like humor and more like pathetic self loathing. It’s nice in small doses but people take it to a pitiful extreme. It’s also mostly used by people who can’t help but tell you how miserable they are every second, but get mad when you call them out for being ego centric.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Mar 2, 2019)

Agent Nahman Jayden said:


> I'll add another one: People who fully take advantage the "social" part of "social media" and treat whatever platform they're on like it's their personal diary where everyone gives a shit. The three worst offenders I've noticed are
> 
> (... snip ...)



One more for you: people that have no sense of a filter and post pictures of themselves on social media where their lovers have their hands all over them for all to see - including any family members on their friends list (who most likely don't want to see stuff  like that).


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Mar 3, 2019)

Disney nerds who think they're hot shit for acting like they know how Walt would respond to the company's business decisions. Whether it be the removal of a ride at Disneyland, or the creation of some shitty sitcom.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Mar 3, 2019)

Children who act feral in public and their parents who do fuck all about it

Fat people who claim they only eat like 800 calories a day and can't lose weight

Fat people who claim they "recovered from an eating disorder" because they temporarily went on a diet once

People too lazy to bathe regularly with the excuse that "showering daily is unhealthy"

Teenagers crowding the entire hallway of the bus who just stare at you like slack-jawed retards when you politely ask them to move

People who call themselves vegetarians while eating fish, seafood and sometimes even chicken


----------



## CWCissey (Mar 3, 2019)

Stupid ones.


----------



## Dysnomia (Mar 4, 2019)

People who refuse to control their kids in public. You may have learned to shut out your kids screaming but that doesn't mean that others should be subjected to it in malls, restaurants and everywhere else you take your brats. I see kids running around in grocery stores knocking things over and running through the racks in clothing stores screaming. The parents do nothing and it seems like employees are too afraid to say anything. These people should be told to leave if they can't control their kids. And no, autism isn't an excuse. If your little exceptional cannot act right in public then you need to get a babysitter.

People who put their dogs outside and let them bark for extended periods of time. Two doors down from me there is a lady who puts her nasty little Boston terrier outside in the yard and it will bark at absolutely nothing for 45 minutes sometimes. You can't even go out back because if it sees you it will not shut up unless you go back inside. In the winter it isn't bad. But once it gets warm enough to let the little bastard hang outside for awhile the neverending barking starts and the dog will be outside several times a day barking sometimes for more than half an hour. I believe that someone may have formally complained a couple years back. Because for awhile the dog hardly went out at all.

Also it sometimes sits in the window and barks at anyone anywhere near the row. I can't even sit on my own steps when that happens.

It is your responsibility to train your dog. If it is barking constantly at anything and everything all day long and you don't give a fuck maybe you shouldn't be keeping a dog in the first place.


----------



## Count groudon (Mar 4, 2019)

Your mother


----------



## Kamiii (Mar 5, 2019)

People who start shit for no reason, or take little comments too seriously.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 6, 2019)

People that do walk-in appointments at a place that usually takes reservations and then act offended when staff make them wait to be done with the clients that actually made appointments 



Kamiii said:


> People who start shit for no reason, or take little comments too seriously.


Bitch I will fucking cut you


----------



## PT 940 (Mar 8, 2019)

People who say they want to do something but don't know how, then when you explain a really easy way they can do it they make an excuse why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Remove Goat (Mar 8, 2019)

New Zealanders. I get it, you hate the Australians because without complaining about them, no one would even know you exist, but shut _up _already.


----------



## drtoboggan (Mar 8, 2019)

Two types of people I can't stand: bigots and niggers.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Mar 8, 2019)

In-game chat bloggers. I'm always the one who blogs the most but never to a degree at which you'd go "okay, chill".

Enter: FFXIV and recently WoW. Every time someone opens their mouth, it's strawmanning at one small comment to justify them shilling their entire history or how their feminine boypucci cat character is actually transmale and has a mistress.

Like bitch, we're in a random dungeon together. Don't you have discords?


----------



## King Kang (Mar 17, 2019)

Passive aggressive types, especially online who punctuate their sentences with "lol" and "lmao" saying they are not salty when you can tell they're constipated with rage behind the monitor.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Mar 18, 2019)

The homeless


----------



## Raging Capybara (Mar 18, 2019)

King Kang said:


> Passive aggressive types, especially online who punctuate their sentences with "lol" and "lmao" saying they are not salty when you can tell they're constipated with rage behind the monitor.


Lol calm down.


----------



## James Edwin (Mar 18, 2019)

KiwiKritter said:


> People who come to school (especially college) even when they are sick, especially those that cough all the time but don’t cover their mouth


Similarly people who sniff all the time because they're too brainless to blow their fucking nose


----------



## Quoookie (Mar 18, 2019)

"Should" people. Examples "You should be doing this, that, and everything else...with your life." "You should be making dinner right now." like fuck right off I'm getting drunk right now. Its like a little obsession for some to use that word. If you look very closely at their lives...than usually fail miserably on this shit on all fronts.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Mar 18, 2019)

Academic nerd tryhards who cry when they make an 89 or 90. 

Those people whose parents could afford to pay for the college twice over but apply for the same scholarships and people who couldn't afford to go otherwise.


----------



## PT 940 (Mar 18, 2019)

People who post any sort of fan fiction or fan art who are like, "I know it sucks but I wanted to post it anyway!" because if it really does suck you shouldn't post it (revise and rewrite until it's something you're proud of)  And sometimes people say that because they know they'll get more comments by being degrading in some way, which is messed up.  Same goes for people who only reply to negative comments; they'll get one that says, "You suck!" and they'll be like "I know I suck!" instead of just ignoring them.


----------



## James Edwin (Mar 19, 2019)

Quoookie said:


> "Should" people. Examples "You should be doing this, that, and everything else...with your life." "You should be making dinner right now." like fuck right off I'm getting drunk right now. Its like a little obsession for some to use that word. If you look very closely at their lives...than usually fail miserably on this shit on all fronts.



They deserve a "You should mind your own fucking business"


----------



## Victory Leo (Mar 21, 2019)

People who try to get you banned/removed off shit because they dislike your opinions.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Mar 22, 2019)

Self hating addicts.  They will find any excuse to not build themselves up.  And it usually takes a catastrophre in their lives to get them motivated enough to change.  I had enough of time around motherfuckers like that.  If people do not care enough about themselves to build themselves up, I now have no patience for that.


----------



## PT 940 (Mar 23, 2019)

People who, when corrected, refuse to pronounce a word correctly.  This falls into a few categories -

1. Older people, who say something akin to, "I've been saying it that was my entire life and I'm not changing it now!" or "That's how my great-grandpappy always said it."

2. Young people, who tell you it doesn't sound as cool to say something correctly and sounds better to say it wrong (i.e. "fiddy" instead of fifty, "ax" instead of ask, "cent" instead of cents, etc.)

3. Little kids learning how to talk.  Even if you correct them really nicely they refuse because they are just brats.


----------



## James Edwin (Mar 23, 2019)

Victory Leo said:


> People who try to get you banned/removed off shit because they dislike your opinions.



As someone who loves watching politically opposite podcasts this fucking annoys me

Finding a common ground is something I've found to enjoy. Many people have like-minded tastes or opinions. You just have to not be a fucking retard and actually communicate with them beyond "Nazi" or "libfag"


----------



## fishmonger (Mar 23, 2019)

I really hate (((white))) people that always bend over backwards to try and appear as progressive, but cross the street as soon as Jamal and Juan appear. There just so fucking full of it when they say that I'm literally killing minorities and troons when I say I don't have a problem about Trump.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 23, 2019)

People that dress obnoxiously then get mad when they get attention
People that make whatever diet they’re on all they talk about
People that try to one-up you in order to show how they are more of a victim or better than you
People that fish for compliments by saying how ugly, dumb, mean or untalented they are are
People that ask you how you spend your money when they have no business doing so
People that have the inability to talk about something else other than themselves
People that adhere to political correctness so much that it’s hard to have a normal conversation with them without getting mad at you


----------



## Victory Leo (Mar 24, 2019)

James Edwin said:


> As someone who loves watching politically opposite podcasts this fucking annoys me
> 
> Finding a common ground is something I've found to enjoy. Many people have like-minded tastes or opinions. You just have to not be a fucking exceptional individual and actually communicate with them beyond "Nazi" or "libfag"


Yep. there's always retards on both sides who would much rather shut down conversation because it triggers them personally, happens way too much online and in real life.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 24, 2019)

Hipsters who ironically like things.  Fuck you, just like something you bitch.


----------



## Hail Nyarlathotep (Mar 24, 2019)

People with no Indoor voice. Especially when they're repeatedly told to tone it down, yet continue to be loud. 

Anyone who says "This is so me ?" when reffering to something "Quirky".  You're just confirming to have no real personality.

Also, people who spam emoticons can fuck off, honestly.


----------



## Quoookie (Mar 24, 2019)

Inconsiderate pricks/bitches hammering at fuck knows what in the wee hours of the night/morning. Like let me hammer you motherfucker. Even moving shit around for all to hear. Like let me move or shove ya right out your window. Of course I wouldn't ever be that violent maybe just a lil too much caffeine in me right now...


----------



## garlicfarmer (May 20, 2019)

People who feel the need to take a selfie every 10 seconds so they can pretend they aren't completely miserable on social media. Even worse are the ones who take photos of everything they eat and drink. And if you ask for shares or likes you are disgusting. Fuck social media, it's all cancer, delete all your accounts for a better life.

And you all know the typical shit Youtubers like to do and say. "Hey guys, sorry I haven't made a video in a while blah blah blah" - yeah, like anyone gives a shit, fuck off. "Don't forget to press the subscribe button, like the video, click on my other videos to help me out, comment and press the notification bell so you don't miss any of my videos" -


----------



## Hungerdunger (May 20, 2019)

garlicfarmer said:


> People who feel the need to take a selfie every 10 seconds so they can pretend they aren't completely miserable on social media. Even worse are the ones who take photos of everything they eat and drink. And if you ask for shares or likes you are disgusting. Fuck social media, it's all cancer, delete all your accounts for a better life.
> 
> And you all know the typical shit Youtubers like to do and say. "Hey guys, sorry I haven't made a video in a while blah blah blah" - yeah, like anyone gives a shit, fuck off. "Don't forget to press the subscribe button, like the video, click on my other videos to help me out, comment and press the notification bell so you don't miss any of my videos" -



Don't FORGET ... Actually, (insert practically any youtuber), the problem here isn't memory.


----------



## garlicfarmer (May 20, 2019)

Also there's a special place in hell for Youtubers that start their videos off with some dogshit sponsorship no one cares about, and it's even worse if they start the video and end it with their disgusting shilling. The worst of the worst is when Youtubers don't disclose the fact that they're sponsored when it's fucking obvious they are.


----------



## JM 590 (May 20, 2019)

garlicfarmer said:


> People who feel the need to take a selfie every 10 seconds so they can pretend they aren't completely miserable on social media. Even worse are the ones who take photos of everything they eat and drink. And if you ask for shares or likes you are disgusting. Fuck social media, it's all cancer, delete all your accounts for a better life.
> 
> And you all know the typical shit Youtubers like to do and say. "Hey guys, sorry I haven't made a video in a while blah blah blah" - yeah, like anyone gives a shit, fuck off. "Don't forget to press the subscribe button, like the video, click on my other videos to help me out, comment and press the notification bell so you don't miss any of my videos" -



They have to play up to YouTube's retarded algorithms that encourage engagement.  Commenting and liking really does boost a video's likelihood that it'll get recommended to others, so it's all but mandatory to remind your viewers if you want your channel's reach to grow.

YouTube is structured to be a complete mess that encourages people who stream every day and churn out garbage throwaway content, because quantity > quality in the algorithm's eyes.  If you're an unknown, talented animator that makes humor for adults and releases only one video a month, even if it's the best videos around, YouTube will bury you.

And _nobody_ likes Susan Wojcicki.


----------



## garlicfarmer (May 20, 2019)

Piss said:


> They have to play up to YouTube's exceptional algorithms that encourage engagement.  Commenting and liking really does boost a video's likelihood that it'll get recommended to others, so it's all but mandatory to remind your viewers if you want your channel's reach to grow.
> 
> YouTube is structured to be a complete mess that encourages people who stream every day and churn out garbage throwaway content, because quantity > quality in the algorithm's eyes.  If you're an unknown, talented animator that makes humor for adults and releases only one video a month, even if it's the best videos around, YouTube will bury you.
> 
> And _nobody_ likes Susan Wojcicki.


People have been doing this kind of shit on Youtube long before the whole algorithm chasing game started.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 20, 2019)

1. Busybodies.
2. The willfully stupid.
3. People who can't fucking aim for a damn when pissing into a public toilet.


----------



## PL 001 (May 20, 2019)

Moochers. - you're a friend or someone who forgot to contribute snacks to game night, needs to bum a cigarette or might be a few bucks short on something every once in awhile  ect...? No prob. Got your back. If it's a common occurrence, don't whine when you stop getting invited to things. 

Loud talkers - if you're only sitting a few feet from each other, there's no need to autistically yell like you're at a GWAR concert and can't hear each other. It's obnoxious as hell and a very quick way to push my berserk button. 

SJWs/leftists - entire threads dedicated to how insufferable they are. No need to repeat what's already been said. They suck. 

Flaming gay guys/misandrist butch lesbians - Just fucking be yourself instead of putting on this exceptional front. If your entire personality is all about being homosexual, if you're a guy who is more effeminate than Malibu Barbie, if you're a lesbian that has that "all men are the devil and should be exterminated!" mentality, I'm going to really dislike you.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 20, 2019)

People who cannot get THEIR OWN FUCKING NAMES straight. I get stuck creating new user accounts at work and some of the chucklefucks we hire will give HR one name, and then get assmad because their user credentials aren't some name they didn't put on the new hire paperwork, and somehow expected everyone to know it. If these people can't give the company they work for the correct info right off the bat then how the shit are they supposed to work with clients?

People that stare at me while I work. If you're not helping or have no business being around then go away.

Anyone with an obnoxious amount ( any number greater than 0 ) of politcal bumper stickers. Got stuck behind some lady the other day with a shitload of "progressive" ultra leftist stickers and what took 20 stickers to say could have been summed up with 1 Soylent or Blacked.com logo. Like we get it, you're fat and extremely opinionated.


----------



## James Edwin (May 21, 2019)

garlicfarmer said:


> And you all know the typical shit Youtubers like to do and say. "Hey guys, sorry I haven't made a video in a while blah blah blah" - yeah, like anyone gives a shit, fuck off. "Don't forget to press the subscribe button, like the video, click on my other videos to help me out, comment and press the notification bell so you don't miss any of my videos" -



Don't you really love looking for a tutorial to set something up and its formatted like this?

2 minute intro song
3 minutes of advertising
2 minutes of explaining the 'intention' of their channel and what it means for you to watch it
3 minutes of explaining their other videos that are irrelevant the moment the videos a week old
1 minute of a REALLY DRAWN OUT AND TERRIBLE JOKE
4 minutes of explaining the very basic set up of the tutorial
2 minutes of footage from an entirely different video where they walk around
2 minutes of advertising
and then finally they spend 10 minutes explaining a 50 second process... you know the thing you came there for. It will be split into 3 parts with sponsors.
2 more minutes of sponsers
4 minute outro

This trashfire format is how all these channels that 'experiment' by throwing shit or breaking things are formatted. They'll spend 9 minutes for a 5 second payoff that aren't even good

this is why the "This video will satisfy you" format is supreme. It's just fun thing after fun thing without pause.



JambledUpWords said:


> People that make whatever diet they’re on all they talk about


Tbh this is pretty universal

If someone can only talk about 1 single topic that involves ones-self then they're not even a real human[/QUOTE]


----------



## Van Darkholme (May 21, 2019)

The people working at Gamestop or Games Workshop stores. The nanosecond you step in "HI CAN I HELP YOU?"
I know it's their job, but for fucks sake just let me browse for a bit before you try to sell me something.


----------



## James Edwin (May 21, 2019)

Van Darkholme said:


> The people working at Gamestop or Games Workshop stores. The nanosecond you step in "HI CAN I HELP YOU?"
> I know it's their job, but for fucks sake just let me browse for a bit before you try to sell me something.



Tbh I can't hate on them because gamestop itself treats its employee's like complete shit and if they don't, they get yelled at by their idiot managers


----------



## Megaroad (May 21, 2019)

Troons.  Not trans, but troons. 

My job has all types but we've all always got along but the past few months we've hired a couple troons with all the signs of troble, danger hair, terrible tattoos and piercings, no actual transitioning, due to staff shortage. 

One, who just started two days ago and was born and still is a male, decided when one of my fellow managers asked, as polite as possible, do you go by her or him, to reeee on the sales floor at him surrounded by customers and demand to go by fucking xir and go on a honest to goodness rant in the breakroom after storming off the floor.

Today this same asshole is trying to get a MtF transgender kid, a real sweet person, in trouble for referring to the troon as a male.

I legit thought these types existed only on twitter.


----------



## PL 001 (May 21, 2019)

Megaroad said:


> I legit thought these types existed only on twitter.



Minor powerlevel here, but they definitely exist. I live in Oregon, these kind of people, as well as Tumblr styled SJWs are *everywhere* in the major cities here.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (May 21, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Minor powerlevel here, but they definitely exist. I live in Oregon, these kind of people, as well as Tumblr styled SJWs are *everywhere* in the major cities here.


And that's partly why I avoid the cities.


----------



## GlueAsLube (May 21, 2019)

People who chew gum with their mouth open. I know it’s more of a pet peeve but they’re always so loud about it, drives me nuts after a while.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 21, 2019)

People who feel the need to read out loud when nobody asked them to.

I worked with this one lady who used to read newspaper articles out loud and give her own running commentary to nobody.
Like a really boring spin off of MST3K.


----------

